# Two Hearted



## Flightstopper

Yeah I will fish some other spots for now I guess. I don't have alot of other options for fish right now. Thanks UPT


----------



## Flightstopper

Any new reports guys. Thinking of heading to the two hearted this weekend for steel. Many fish in the river sytstem yet? PM me if you would like.

Thanks FS


----------



## osmerus

The Two Hearted is still very slow. Four of us were up there last weekend for a few nights. Only saw few caught, all up river. We managed to get two plus a couple small coho jacks. We eventually switched to surf fishing with no luck. We then ended up fishing for whitefish in the surf with pretty good results.

The warm weather and the amount of gill nets at the mouth this year has everything messed up. Best of luck to everyone headed up .Hopefully things will pick up for you over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## fishrod

Our gang will be up there the 5-9 of May, hpoe there's more water by then. If not we'll have to find fish elsewhere.


----------



## WhiteyNorris

osmerus said:


> The warm weather and the amount of gill nets at the mouth this year has everything messed up. Best of luck to everyone headed up .Hopefully things will pick up for you over the next couple of weeks.


Gill nets!?! Thats not what I wanted to hear! I suppose the black flies are carrying people off too. Perfect.


----------



## Yooper33

is tribal netting legally allowed in this area?


----------



## rwenglish1

Yooper33 said:


> yes, it would be not possible.


Can you elaborate on this comment, I have an idea, but I was told last year, from RG down to big water could be floated. thanks.


----------



## Jekart

Yooper33 said:


> is tribal netting legally allowed in this area?


Yes. They have been out every year I have been up there. Best info I could find (and understand) says nets must be in at least 15fow 3/10 of a mile from the river mouth.



fishrod said:


> Our gang will be up there the 5-9 of May, hpoe there's more water by then. If not we'll have to find fish elsewhere.


I'll be there those dates. Staying at Deer Park Lodge on Muskellunge Lake.


----------



## clackercraft

rwenglish1 said:


> Can you elaborate on this comment, I have an idea, but I was told last year, from RG down to big water could be floated. thanks.


 
I would like to know more about this also. I know that its a popular canoe trip. I have fished the Two Harted many times and see no reason a drift boat wouldn't make it.


----------



## WhiteyNorris

clackercraft said:


> I would like to know more about this also. I know that its a popular canoe trip. I have fished the Two Harted many times and see no reason a drift boat wouldn't make it.


Depending on water levels, obstructions across the river, and the type of boat you have...it is doable. It'll just take FOREVER! If you're a fisherman its not a float you want to make in one day...actually, its not a float I would bet you COULD do in one day if you're fishing for more than 30 seconds at runs and holes! There can be some "fun" spots to deal with early in the year before the river gets cleaned up by guys with chainsaws to make way for canoes and fishermen.

Thats all just my opinion of course...I'm usually wrong on just about everything. If somebody wants to admit to float fishing that stretch in a day I tip my hat to you. Personally, we like to slow down a little bit when we sneak up to the Two Heart. We hope the fishing is ok, the black flies aren't out in droves, and that we don't see many guys. Unfortunately, getting all three of those things to happen almost never occurs anymore.


----------



## clackercraft

Whittey , Thank you for your input. I am actually planning the trip for the first week of may. I am planning for a two day trip. I will also be carrying a chainsaw for any real tight log situations,(trimming only enough to get the boat through). I too am wrong on many things and am guilty of not always making the best decisions, but I found someone dumb enough to go with me. It should be an advenure.


----------



## fishrod

looks like our gang has turned into me and my brother in law.
Anybody know how the black flies are? how about the water level,
see ya in May...


----------



## WhiteyNorris

clackercraft said:


> Whittey , Thank you for your input. I am actually planning the trip for the first week of may. I am planning for a two day trip. I will also be carrying a chainsaw for any real tight log situations,(trimming only enough to get the boat through). I too am wrong on many things and am guilty of not always making the best decisions, but I found someone dumb enough to go with me. It should be an advenure.


I wouldn't even bother with the chainsaw...leave it in the truck. You shouldn't have any issues getting down the river in one piece in May. You'll just have to deal with the partially submerged stumps, sticks, and logs across the river. A river float isn't complete if it doesn't have you standing on a wet, slippery log in the middle of a raging river while you slide the boat over the log!!!


----------



## WhiteyNorris

fishrod said:


> looks like our gang has turned into me and my brother in law.
> Anybody know how the black flies are? how about the water level,
> see ya in May...


I heard that the black flies were being kept at bay for the time being because of the cold weather at night. We'll see how long that lasts...


----------



## uptracker

I did get into a few mosquitos the past two days on a few EUP rivers.


----------



## redneckdan

I don't think you'll have to deal with too many raging rivers, water level is really low at the moment.

If I'm not mistaken, the two hearted's wild and scenic river status precludes it from chain sawing of stream obstructions. Couple that with the fact a lot of those blockages are caused by beaver and you could be in for some trouble if you start cutting on the stream. I wouldn't do it anyway. If you want a river clear and clean of blockages go do the manistee or ausable. If you want a pseudo-wilderness experience without having to trek up into canada then the two hearted is a great choice.


----------



## rocknut

Heading up to Camp on Friday. Will post a bug and water level report after the weekend. Was up two weekends ago (we made it in this time ). There were zero bugs, and the water was quite low for this time of year.

I believe redneckdan is correct on the issue regarding the removal of river obstructions.


----------



## WhiteyNorris

redneckdan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the two hearted's wild and scenic river status precludes it from chain sawing of stream obstructions. Couple that with the fact a lot of those blockages are caused by beaver and you could be in for some trouble if you start cutting on the stream. I wouldn't do it anyway. If you want a river clear and clean of blockages go do the manistee or ausable. If you want a pseudo-wilderness experience without having to trek up into canada then the two hearted is a great choice.


I agree with what Dan said. That makes sense and is well stated. I'm not sure I like promoting the two heart as a great choice though! Lets keep that to ourselves...


----------



## clackercraft

redneckdan said:


> I don't think you'll have to deal with too many raging rivers, water level is really low at the moment.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the two hearted's wild and scenic river status precludes it from chain sawing of stream obstructions. Couple that with the fact a lot of those blockages are caused by beaver and you could be in for some trouble if you start cutting on the stream. I wouldn't do it anyway. If you want a river clear and clean of blockages go do the manistee or ausable. If you want a pseudo-wilderness experience without having to trek up into canada then the two hearted is a great choice.


 
I kind of figured that the two harted was a wild scenic river. I know that on the Pere Marquette, the forestry service is the one that is supposed to do the trimming along with a few select volunteers or guides. Being that it would be early in the year and we may be one of the first to float the river, I doubt that ther river would be cleared of obstructions. I will bring the saw in case of emergency only. Im not against pushing or pulling over submerged logs. Keep in mind I will be in a drift boat so portages are impossible. I will also be carrying two large pullys so if needed I could tie off to a tree and pull with a rope, to get over any obstructions that pushing or pulling won't work. It may not be nessesary but it's good to be prepared. About the Big M, I fish it on a regular basis and on any day of the week during the steelie run its like bumper boats up top, not to mention the hundreds of bank guys. 

I do appreciate all of everyones input and opinions. Thank you


----------



## redneckdan

Where are you putting in at? I skimmed the thread history and didn't find mention of it. Most of the mess is between high bridge and the canoe camp. There are some spots right below high bridge that are quite shallow. Reed and Green on down is pretty good except for down near the lake there are some gravel flats that are kind of shallow.


----------

